# [Beckhoff] Errormelunden: Leistungsbruch, SAFEOP to OP failed



## naheliegend (6 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wenn ich meine SPS über TWINCAT in den Konfigmode setzen möchte, meldet meine Klemme (EL5101-0011):
_- 'SAFEOP to OP' failed! Error: check device state for OP. AL Status 0x0014 read and 0x0008 expected. AL Status Code 0x0032 - DC PLL sync
- state change aborted (request OP, back to SAFEOP)

_Ich kann daraufhin meine SPS aber noch in den Run Mode bringen und mich dann einloggen, um den Code zu starten. Während des Laufens meldet meine Klemme (EL3632): 
_- 0x8581 Leitungsbruch Ch{0}
- Synchronisierungsfehler

_und meine Klemme EL (5101-0011):
_abnormal state change (from OP to SAFEOP) with code 0x1b, Sync manager watchdog. Try to go back to OP ...


_Ich habe keine Ahnung, was da los? 

Gruß


----------



## O'Gigis (6 Februar 2018)

Ist schon was her, aber dass deine SPS in den RUN Modus gesetzt werden kann wenn eine Klemme nicht in OP-Modus geht ist normal. Jetzt müsste man noch wissen welche deiner beiden beschriebenen Klemmen wo genau liegen. Also wahrscheinlich liegt deine EL3632 Klemme hinter der EL 5101 Klemme die einen Defekt besitzt oder falsch konfiguriert wurde und daher auch nicht in den OP Modus gesetzt werden kann. Tausch doch die Klemme durch einen neue Klemme aus und überprüfe die Konfiguration.


----------



## naheliegend (6 Februar 2018)

Anordnung ist wie folgt:

CX5140 - EL5101 - EL3632 - ....


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Februar 2018)

Ohne mich jetzt mit den Details befasst zu haben würde ich die Watchdogeinstellungen der 5101 prüfen und mit den Zykluszeiten abgleichen. Wird ein Datagramm (Sync-Unit-Zyklus) innerhalb der Watchdogzeit angefordert?
Ansonsten würde ich mal physikalisch alle Klemmen nochmal auseinander und wieder zusammenstecken, um Kontaktprobleme am Systembus auszuschließen. Zur Ethercatdiagnose gibt es irgendwo im Infosys ein Dokument. Anhand dessen kannst Du auch mal auf Datagrammfehler prüfen (CRC-Fehler). Letztendlich würde ich einen Klemmendefekt nicht ausschließen.

Prinzipiell lässt sich jede Klemme auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen - falls Du Dir nicht sicher bist, ob Du beim probieren was "vermurkst" hast.


----------



## naheliegend (6 Februar 2018)

An den Watchdogzeiten liegt es nicht. 

Das Problem ist auch, dass meine Klemme gar keine Werte auf meine globalen Variablen überträgt. Warum auch immer? 
Ich habe sie vorbildlich verknüpft und es sollte eigentlich zu keinen Problemen führen.


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Februar 2018)

In Safeop geht da auch nix. Es gilt, die Ursache zu finden, warum die Klemme nicht in Op geht.


----------



## naheliegend (6 Februar 2018)

Danke für deinen Rat. 
Ich bin echt überfragt und habe keine Ahnung, was mit der Klemme ist. Aber führt ein Kontaktproblem von Klemme zur CX zu einem Scheitern des Versuches in den OP zu gehen?


----------



## Guga (6 Februar 2018)

Du hast noch ein Verständnisproblem.
Die Klemme hat intern eine State-Maschine. Erst in OP ist sie voll funktionsfähig/arbeitstüchtig.
Die Fehlermeldung sagt: ""Distributed Clock" = DC...
Prinzipiell hat die Klemme einen Quarz und erwartet wenn es DC nutzt dass das Telegramm innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitrahmens durchrauscht - da geht aber was schief.
Habe jetzt die Details nicht im Kopf was die Fehlermeldung exakt sagt.

Das Problem ist aber entweder in der Konfig der Echtzeit/EtherCAT oder aber in der Echtzeit =DC. Der CX5140 ist sau gut bzgl Echtzeitfähigkeit, also sage ich mal das du irgend etwas miskonfiguriert hast.
Mach doch mal folgendes: Kopie des Projektes, PLC und alles rausschmeißen bis auf die EA, Task anlegen (2msec Zeitraster) mit einer Variable  und die verknüpfst du auf einen EA-Punkt der Klemme.
Danach schau mal ob die Klemmen in OP gehen (erwarte ich). Wenn ja: Screenshots von der Config...

Guga


----------



## naheliegend (6 Februar 2018)

Ich habe die EL5101 als reference Clock eingestellt, weil sie die erste nach der CX ist. So steht es zumindestens auf der Beckhoffseite. 



> Wenn ja: Screenshots von der Config...


Welche Configs meinst du denn jetzt? Gefühlt sind da überall Configs...


----------



## Guga (6 Februar 2018)

Das ist das komplizierte, interessant sind diverse Sachen...
Aber wenn du schon davon sprichst das du die EL5101 als ReferenceClock eingestellt hast. Eigentlich brauchst du nichts konfigurieren diesbezüglich (ausser vielleicht auf der EL5101 zu sagen das sie nicht im Freerun modus sondern im xxx-Mode fährt (d.h. implizit DC nutzt). Vielleicht ist das ja schon das Problem? 
Guga


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn Du ein neues Projekt anlegst und die Hardware scanst, findet er dann alles? Falls nicht mal die Karten einzeln an die CPU hängen und dann scannen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Februar 2018)

Zum Thema Distributed Clock (DC). Soweit Du nur diese Karte für DC konfiguriert hast macht DC eigentlich keinen Sinn, dann solltest Du die Karte auf FreeRun/SM-Synchron stellen^.


----------



## naheliegend (8 Februar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal ein komplett neues Projekt angelegt, und alles reinkopiert. Da funktioniert alles. Habe anscheinend die Konfigs verballert. Aber es tritt ein anderes Problem auf. 

Habe dafür ein neues Thema angelegt.


----------

